# Rent going up....



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Evening all,

Hoping someone can advise me here....

Got a meeting with the landlord next month to discuss renewing my lease and he's proposing an increase in the rent.

Been in the same unit for over 8 years and never missed a payment and I look after the unit very well and I'm more than happy to pay a bit more in rent but..... The estate is in a bit of a mess, pot holes, damaged curbing and dumped fridges etc in the main car park.

I thinking of suggesting he improves the estate before asking for more rent, what do you think? My unit is tidy and that's because I have control over it and if I could repair the pot holes Id probably do that too! 

Thoughts? :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Well withing your rights as a tenant to ask of that and it should be done as standard to upkeep this type of problem,has the rent went up before?? whats the proposed increase do you know??


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe take a look at some other places. Then you can show him these and say you can have those with a cleaner estate for the same money.
He knows you're a good payer, so he might compromise with you easier in regards to estate or price


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> Well withing your rights as a tenant to ask of that and it should be done as standard to upkeep this type of problem,has the rent went up before?? whats the proposed increase do you know??


In fairness the rent has been the same for the whole time I've been there, this is mainly because he's had 3 units empty!! Now they are full so I think he's just being greedy!? And the increase is roughly 10%.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think you've a right to expect him to maintain the grounds to a certain level. 

If it is shared ground, or empty units, it maybe difficult to recover equal shares to cover the repairs. 

Before you meet him I'd try and find out the going rate for the area and how hard units are to lease. 

He's hardly in a bargaining position for a rent increase if they struggle to lease the units and the grounds aren't up to scratch. 

Agreeing a slight increase, if you feel it's fair, for repairs to be done as a condition seems reasonably fair. 

If the market is stacked in your favour you could be as harsh to say fix it or I'm gone and to forget extra rent. 

He won't want to lose a tenant who is long serving and keeping his property good.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

SystemClenz said:


> In fairness the rent has been the same for the whole time I've been there, this is mainly because he's had 3 units empty!! Now they are full so I think he's just being greedy!? And the increase is roughly 10%.


You have me stuck lol,if i was to be in each of your position's,i'd see both sides of the debate,but to be real honest in the time that you've been there,i'd say your super lucky that you've not had at least 2 increases in rent buy now and think the guy has realised its time to put it up and nothing to do with greed,its not easy to move out of a unit,i have been in that position and it was 5 years ago and still haunts me now,i'd have a quiet diplomatic word and test the water with a chat,as he could throw you out if it goes wrong


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheers for the info guys, you've helped me loads :thumb:

I'll let you know how the chat goes.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

One thing I forgot to mention is the 7 year lease! I'm not sure about that!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't have direct experience of leases but guy I work with, his Mrs has her own business and my Mrs was thinking of taking premises on recently...regarding the 7 yr lease look to have break clauses inserted if not already in the lease?

The lease I was looking over had defined rent increases during the lease, I'd kind of expect that to be standard? Certainly reviews during the tenancy.

Other than that useless bit of input from me, good luck


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I think you've probably been lucky you've not had any increase in that time. However, I think your going to have it call his bluff. I don't really understand about the 7 year lease thing so I'll leave that out.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

depends how much you pay just now for the sq ft compared to others in the estate or surrounding areas.

if it means clients cant find you after you've relocated, is it worth it for the sake of 8-10% increase which will just come off your top line anyway


----------

